# HELP!!!!! with choosing a paint color



## saturdaysun10 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello,

I'm pretty overwhelmed with all the paint colors and their variations. I'm trying to choose a color for a north-east facing small bedroom with carpet that I can't change for the moment. It's a navy-ish color. I have striped valances that have cream for the background and red / green / navy stripes. Walls? I was thinking of a Benjamin Moore color called hancock green (HC-117) or lily pad (480) with light cream trim and door--white opulence (879) or albany white (944). I'm not sure about green b/c the bedroom across the hall is green (sweet caroline). 

Is it "wrong" to paint two bedrooms similar colors? I had considered a neutral tan color, but the hallway, stairwell and living room are everlasting (1038), then the kitchen (off of the living room) is a Sherwin Williams green (blue tones). I'm just afraid that there's too much green, but can't think of anything else that would make it feel as if the carpeting was supposed to be there and not a mistake, if you know what I mean. Sorry for the long post, but I'm going crazy w/ all the different greens out there!

Thank you to anyone willing to help me out.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

You might find some more/better help/enthusiasm for your post in the interior decorating forum next door. Good Luck.


----------



## saturdaysun10 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## iamdunn (Sep 19, 2011)

it isn't wrong to paint rooms a similar color to each other. if that's what you like and what you want, go for it! who cares what other people think or what is "right".


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Go too sherwin williams. Com and use their color visualizer. Take diggy pics of the rooms then paint online for free. There is a link on one of our sites at www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## saturdaysun10 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for your suggestion!
C


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

saturdaysun10 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your suggestion!
> C


We paint alot of softer tan and umber with moderate whit trim.


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't see anything wrong with painting rooms in similar colours. If anything, it's nice to have consistency throughout the house.


----------



## saturdaysun10 (Sep 26, 2011)

amyevans said:


> I can't see anything wrong with painting rooms in similar colours. If anything, it's nice to have consistency throughout the house.



Thanks for your comment. I appreciate you taking the time to answer! I've decided to go w/ a neutral color that has a green undertone, and I'll paint the woodwork the same off-white that I have in the other room--continuity. I hope it works!


----------

